# New Saluki Puppy



## acornah (Aug 10, 2011)

This is our new Saluki puppy, Khamsin's Shadhavar ("Shady"). We've had her for 6 days now. Cute as a button, but also a handful! She's 9 weeks old, and hyper-smart. She learned to sit from voice command only in just two 5-minute sessions! Her dam was a smooth silver grizzle (almost black and white) and her sire was a feathered golden. She's definitely got both parents look to her.


Portrait of a Saluki Puppy by jhenkel.ca, on Flickr


Coy Saluki Puppy by jhenkel.ca, on Flickr


Sunbathing Saluki Puppy by jhenkel.ca, on Flickr


Fuzzy-eared Saluki Puppy by jhenkel.ca, on Flickr


Saluki Supermodel by jhenkel.ca, on Flickr


Saluki Puppy in the Sun by jhenkel.ca, on Flickr


Sleepy Saluki Puppy in the Sun by jhenkel.ca, on Flickr


Soft Saluki Puppy by jhenkel.ca, on Flickr


Trotting Saluki Puppy by jhenkel.ca, on Flickr


Saluki Om Nom Nom by jhenkel.ca, on Flickr


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

She is absolutely gorgeous. I love Salukis and they are one of my "dream breeds" (someday!). You have got to post more pictures of her as she grows up. Are you by chance looking to do any sort of lure coursing or anything with her?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I love her! What a beautiful pup.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh. My gosh. I love her!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

She is so cute!!!! I've always admired Salukis, they are so beautiful.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

You have a beautiful pup! 
I can't wait to see photos of her full grown!!


----------



## abby&chase (Jun 21, 2011)

She is gorgeous!! What a little sweetheart!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

What a cute lil smidge!!

Is she feathered, or smooth?


----------



## acornah (Aug 10, 2011)

Xeph said:


> What a cute lil smidge!!
> 
> Is she feathered, or smooth?


She's feathered. In her litter, there were 7 smooth puppies and 4 feathered ones. She was the only feathered girl, which made our decision easy!

Yes, we definitely want to lure course her. Both her parents course, and do very well. Her breeder offered for us to tag along on some courses that she takes her dogs to, so that Shady can get acquainted with the activity (and see her parents again). She lives a good distance away and the season is pretty much over, so it probably won't be until next summer.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

She's a beautiful girl. I hope you keep posting photos - Salukis take my breath away. I can't wait to see her all grown up!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Ohhhh Feathered Salukis are my favorite!!! Please please please keep posting pictures of her as she grows! <3


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Look how beautiful she is , just imagine her when she is fully grown!
My mom had one a few years back that they fostered, so easy to fall in love with.


----------

